# Risk Management Professional



## مصطفى المعاصرى (14 مايو 2011)

فى دراسة المخاطر 
-	لا يوجد مخاطر احتمالها 100%.
-	بمعنى إذا كان هناك مخاطر إحتمال حدوثها 80% يتم اعتبار حدوثها هو الأصل والخطر فى عدم حدوثها .
-	بمعنى ان الخطر هو (تهديد) بنسبة 80% وهناك( فرصة) بنسبة 20% الأ يحدث هذا الخطر .
-	يتم عمل response plan لتلافى حدوث الخطر قبل حدوثه مثال ذلك وجود إطار إحتياطى بالسيارة .
-	ويتم عمل contingency plan لما يحدث من أخطار بعد وقوع الخطر.
-	إذا كان هناك خطة جاهزة للخطر قبل حدوثه بالتالى يكون هناك 
Active acceptance.
-	اما إذا لم يكن هناك خطة للخطر قبل حدوثه فهذا passive acceptance
-	هناك اخطار تظهر بعد عمل response plan و هى secondary risk وعندها نرفع الخطر الاصلى الذى تم عمل له response ونضع بدلا منه الخطر الثانوى
-	Risk plan 
Deciding how to approach, and execute the risk management activities for a project.
-	هناك hidden facility تستخدم لتجنب حدوث المخاطر وتتسبب فى تكلفة على المشروع 
-	مثال ذلك لوفيه فرح واحضرنا مولد كهرباء لتقيليل خطر حدوث انقطاع الكهرباء وعند حدوث الفرح لم نحتاج الى اhidden facility
-	هناك ثلاث طرق للتعامل مع المخاطر 
-	1- التجنب avoidance
-	2- تقليل المخاطر عن طريق تقليل الأحتمالية الحدوث او عن طريق تقليل تاثير حدوث الخطر mitigate
-	3- تحويل الخطر الى جهة أخرى transfer
-	تصف خطة إدارة المخاطر كيفية إدارة المخاطر وكيفية تطبيقها على المشروع .
-	و لا نستطيع ان نعرف منها اى المخاطر الكبيرة ( الاعلى) واى المخاطر اقل 

-	محتويات خطة إدارة المخاطر 

1- المنهجية ( ازاى هأعمل خطة للمخاطر )
2. الأدوار والمسؤوليات ( من اللى هيشارك فى تطبيق خطة المخاطر ؟ من هيعمل ايه ؟؟ من اللى هيشيل ومين اللى هيشارك فى Risk Response planning 
3. الميزانية ( موضوع خطة المخاطر هيكلفنى كام ؟؟؟) ، ( كام واحد هيشتغلوا فى عمل خطة المخاطر وهياخدوا كام ساعة وذلك يكلف كام ماديا ً )
4. التوقيت ( متى سينفذ خطة إدارة المخاطر ؟؟؟؟؟ ) 
5. درجات المخاطر
6. تعاريف الخطر والإحتمال و التاثير
7. مصفوفة الإحتمال والتأثير
8. أصحاب المصلحة المنقحة 'التحمل
9. نموذج الإبلاغ
10- المتابعة 

Risk Management Professional
هناك risk و project risk 
موضوع المخاطر موضوع اكبر من موضوع مخاطر المشروع لأن المخاطر قد تكون فى الحياة او فى الإقتصاد اوفى التمويل او فى اى مجال لكن مخاطر المشروع تخص مشروع بعينه 

هناك كتابان لذلك الموضوع كتاب من PMI وكتاب RITA 

كتاب ال pmi هو Risk Management Standard 
موضوع المخاطر موضوع مفيد جدا فى الحياة 

هناك ثلاث انواع من الإدارة 
1- الإدارة الإستراتيجية Strategic planning (Management)
1-	الإدارة التنفيذية 
2-	الإدارة لمشروع 
الإدارة الإستراتيجية تتكلم على مستوى الشركة او المؤسسة او الإقتصاد Business
أما الإدارة التنفيذية تتكلم عن الإنتاج وإدارة الإنتاج 
أما إدارة المشروع فتتكلم عن إدارة مشروع 
دراسة المخاطر داخلة فى الثلاث انواع من انواع الإدارة 

موضوع إدارة المخاطر مش مشروع فردى يقوم به فرد واحد بل هو مشروع تقوم به مؤسسة 
او فريق بمعنى انك تحتاج معلومات كتيرة جدا للقيام بعمل دراسة للمخاطر وهذا يتطلب توافر مجهود كبير من مجموعة وليس فرد .


الإدارة الإستراتيجية Strategic planning (Management)

لعمل إدارة إستراتيجية محتاج معرفة الآتى 

1-	Who decided to do what ? محتاج اعرف مين الذى سياخذ القرار فى النهاية؟
مثال عندما يكون عندى منتجات كتيرة . اى المنتجات هاركز عليها ؟اى المناطق هاعمل بها ؟؟ اين سازيد الإستثمارات ؟؟واين سانكمش ؟؟ وبالتالى هناك فى النهاية قرار يؤخذ . ومنها نرسم السياسات ونحدد الأهداف وتلك اول خطوة لعمل الإدارة الإستراتيجية 
2-	Analysis & Diagnose عمل تحليل ثم عمل تشخيص للحالة التى اديرها وتخص شركة هذه الشركة موجوده فى احد المجالات او احد الأسواق او فى صناعة معينة مثال مكتب إستشارى يعمل فى مجال الأعمال الإستشارية او شركة مقاولات تعمل فى مجال المقاولات او مصنع تليفزيونات يعمل فى مجال تصنيع التليفزيونات.
مما لا شك فيه ان هذا المجال الذى اعمل به له تاثير على تشخيص الشركة التى اعمل بها طبعا 
ايضا وبالتأكيد أن البيئة التى اعمل بها لها تاثير على تشخيص الشركة التى أعمل بها 
وكذا البلد وكذا على المستوى العالمى 
إذن اى شركة ليست بمعزل عن الصناعة التى تعمل بها ولا بمعزل عن العالم و مابه من احداث 
العالم هنا تسمى Macro Environment مثال ذلك الأزمة الإقتصادية التى مرت بنا فى السنوات الثلاث الماضية وما كان لها من تاثير على الشركات وقطاع الأعمال 
وهناك INDUSTRY Environment الصناعة التى اعمل بها 
وهناك Business وهناك الشركة التى اعمل بها و ما هو وضعها ؟؟ وما هو الوضع التنافسى لها مع الشركات الأخرى 

هناك سؤال بسيط 

ما هو كم المعلومات المطلوب لتحليل وتشخيص ذلك ؟؟

لاشك انه كم كبير جدا 
هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات محتاج مجهود كبير جدا لتجميعه ودراسته ومن ثم تحليله ومن ثم تشخيص الحل 
هذا به كم كبير من Uncertainty وهذا الذى يدخل المخاطر على العمل 
بعد هذا التحليل ادخل على ايه ؟؟
ادخل على الإختيارت Choices 
لازم اخذ إختيار . هذا الإختيار عشان اوصله لازم احدد بدائل Generic Strategy Alternative 
وهذا لأختار منها واضع استراتيجيات مختلفة لأختار منها استراتيجية معينة .
بعد ذلك ابدأ اعمل تطبيق لذلك Implementation 
عند التطبيق تبدأ تقل المجاهيل Uncertainty وهذا لأننا نتعامل بالواقع 
طبعا هذا عبارة عن شوية كلام على ورق لكن بناءا عليه نستطيع تحديد اختيار وهذا الإختيار يكون طبقا للأهداف المحددة سلفا .

It is too complicated to be proactive

إتخاذ القرار ليس مسئولية فردية اياً كان هذا القرار .

ما خاب من استشار و ماندم من استخار ( الإستخارة عشان المخاطر والتى تعنى عدم العلم ) 

ليس هناك من يمنع المجهول ولكن على الاقل يجب ان تكون مستعد لكيفية التعامل معه عندما يحدث 

لرسم الإستراتيجيات لازم اعمل Gap Analysis 





















المحاضرة الثانية فى دراسة المخاطر 

المخاطر عبارة عن مجموعة من المجاهيل و التى تؤثر على المشروع 
أما إذا كانت المجاهيل لاتؤثر علي المشروع الذى اقوم بتنفيذه فليست بمخاطر عندى
ستكون دراسة المخاطر على المشاريع 
دراسة المخاطر ليس مجهود فردى لأنه محتاج تجميع معلومات و محتاج Documentation 
موضوع دراسة المخاطر موضوع تكرارى و تراكمى 
Risk Communication مسئولية مدير المشاريع أساسا 
هدفنا الأساسى من Risk Communication إستغلال مهارات كل من مدير المشاريع و افراد الفريق المشارك لدراسة المخاطر وذلك لأن كما قلنا دراسة المخاطر ليس مجهود فردى وإنما يحتاج توافر كل الجهود ( جهد جماعى )
معلومات المخاطر لازم تكون متوزعة وواصلة لكل الناس 
يتم عمل تقارير حالة Status Report بإستخدام مصفوفة الأداء Performance Matrix كما هو محدد فى خطة إدارة المخاطر وذلك لتحديد معلومات المتأثرين 
Risk Management Plan هى التى تحدد كيف سأتعامل مع إدارة المخاطر.

موضوع Risk Communication هو موضع شغال معك على طول المشروع 
هناك Main Categories in Construction Industry 
Construction Risk, Design Risk, Political Risk, Financial Risk, Legal Risk, Environmental Risk, Physical Risk 

هناك ثلاث استجابات ايجابية للمخاطرRisk Response Plan وهناك ثلاث استجابات سلبية للمخاطر وهناك استجابة وسط بين الإثنين 
1-	الإستجابات الإيجابية هى Explode , Enhance, Share 
2-	الإستجابات السلبية هى Avoid , Mitigate, Transfer
3-	الإستجابة الوسط للإثنين هى Accept
ثم بعد ذلك ندخل على Monitor , Control Risk وهنا لازم يكون إجتماعات لعمل متابعة للمخاطر 
كلما زاد التحكم على المخاطر كلما قلت المخاطر فى المشروع 
وهنا نقطة ان التحكم هذا يحتاج مجهود و هذا المجهود يحتاج فلوس لو هذه الفلوس تزيد على الفلوس التى سنوفرها من دراسة المخاطر فلا داعى لعمل التحكم 
Optimum Point that Effort for Risk Control Should be proportional with Profit of Risk Response.
إذن مما سبق
حيث ان هناك كمية من المجاهيل و لايمكن ان اتلافاها إذن هدفى من الدراسة هو محاولة معرفة المجاهيل و عمل زيادة للجيد و تقليل السىء من المجاهيل وذلك عن طريق دراسة الإحتمالية و التأثير 
حيث ان اى مخاطر تقيم بحاجتين هما 2 parameter 
1-	الإحتمالية وهى نسبة ذلك 
2-	التاثير وهل هو تاثير سلبى او تاثير إيجابى 
-	لو الخطر سلبى نحاول ان نقلل الإحتمالية او نقلل التأثير 
-	لو الخطر إيجابى نحاول تزويد الإحتمالية او زيادة التاثير 
-	مثال ذلك وجود Spare Tire فى السيارة هو تقليل للتاثير و ليس تقليل للإحتمالية .
-	حيث أن الخطر هنا هو ان الإطار يبنشر .و التاثير هنا هو التوقف والتاثير يكون على اشياء كثير قد يكون على الوقت او الجودة او الأمان او ..... الخ .
-	فى حين ان تركيب الإطار الجديد الجيد والإلتزام بحدود السرعة هو تقليل للإحتمالية وليس تقليل للتأثير .
-	إذن صياغة الخطر صياغة جيدة موضوع مهم حيث ان عدم صياغة الخطر بصورة جيدة قد يدمج خطرين فى خطر واحد وهذا خطأ فى الصياغة يضر بدراسة المخاطر .
-	حيث ان الإطار يبنشر غير ان الإطار ينفجر لأن كل خطر يختلف عن الخطر الآخر .
-	لأن كل خطر له تاثير مختلف عن الخطر الآخر .
-	مفيد ايضا انه عندما ياتى الإطار ليبنشر يكون هناك مؤشر للتنبيه عندما يبنشر الإطار وهذا ما نسميه Trigger وهذا يفيد للتنبيه بقروب حدوث الخطر ويقلل من إحتمالية حدوثه لأنك عندها ستبدا فى أخذ الإحتياط .
-	هناك شيئين إثنين يجب التنبيه لهما هما 
-	1-Residual Risk , Secondary Risk 
-	عند تطبيق وتنفيذ Response Plan يتحول الخطر الى خطر اقل منه فى التاثير او الإحتمالية وهذا ما نسميه ب Residual Risk مثال ذلك عند وضع Spare Tire بالسيارة كان الخطر الأول هو التأخر بزمن قدره عشر ساعات ( هذا الأخطر الأول قبل وضع الSpare Tire ) أما الآن فاصبح الخطر هو التأخر بزمن قدره نصف ساعة ( وذلك بعد وضع الإطار الإحتياطى ) وبالتالى تكون دراستى الحين على الخطر الموجود والمحتمل حدوثه وهو التاخر بنصف ساعة فقط.
-	اما عند دراسة المخاطر ( الدراسة ) بدراسة أحد المخاطر وعمل خطة لمواجهة أحد المخاطر تظهر لنا اخطار اخرى ثانوية وهذا ما نسمية Secondary Plan مثال ذلك عند إحتياط وتجنب خطر بنشر الإطار وذلك بتركيب إطار ذو مواصفات عالية ولكنه يشترط ان تحدد السرعة باقل من السرعة السابقة فى هذه الحالة يظهر خطر التاخر بمدة زمنية ( هذا ما نسميه الخطر الثانوى )ليه ؟؟
-	لأننى غذا لم اغير الإطـــار لأن اتاخر بهذه المدة


----------



## nofal (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (15 مايو 2011)

مهم و مفيد
شكرا لك
جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد مطر (15 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير....


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (21 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (23 مايو 2011)

رائع يا هندسة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كاسر (25 مايو 2011)

جهد رائع ومعلومات قيمة
جزيل الشكر والدعاء لك بالتوفيق


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (28 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## aga63 (6 أغسطس 2011)

ألف شكر على الموضوع المهم والمجهود الكبير.


----------



## mohammedsharaby (7 أغسطس 2011)

مهم و مفيد
شكرا لك


----------



## galal980 (20 يونيو 2012)

سلمت يمينك إفادات ماتعة


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

فى انتظار المزيد وكل جديد


----------



## REFAAT GRIDA (18 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## gamalredwing (1 أكتوبر 2013)

we need rita book for risk management and thank u


----------



## gamalredwing (4 أكتوبر 2013)

thank you very much for such awesome efforts , hoping to upload to us rita book for risk management


----------

